# Jumping on others including children



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Piper just turned 5 months. She has learned not to jump on me, however when out hiking she gets so excited to see other dogs, people and especially children that she jumps on them or at least tries really hard even though I am holding a very short leash.

After retrieving a ball out of the lake last week, she got past me (off the leash) and chased after a little girl. Of course the little girl screamed, threw her arms up and ran. Piper though this meant she wanted to play, but the little girl was terrorized and I felt awful.

I've tried off, holding her collar, saying no, stop and holding her in place. Any suggestions?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

The books I've been reading suggest teaching that a person approaching is a cue to sit. This of course is easier said than done. It's so hard to ask people not to pet (reward) a cute puppy until they sit, which is hard to do when they're so excited!

I promised myself this time around that I would be more diligent about teaching this.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I am having this same problem and so revived this old thread that was about it: http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...-yes-another-jumping-thread-3.html#post182257. You might want to read through there to see if there are some suggestions that work for you. Good luck because I am living this myself and know how frustrating it is!!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Emily!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have three dogs, two Shih-tzus and one Miniature Poodle. So far I have managed to stop them barking when someone rings the doorbell. I have a step over gate at the front door that Lucy could easily jump, but she doesn't. 

I have had not much success in stopping all three of them jumping on people as they come in. I also should be more diligent in teaching them, but so far without success!


----------

